# CA, Bay Area, Seeking players



## yeloson (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for players to start up a new group for weekly gaming, either Weds nights(6/7-9pm) or Sunday afternoons, like 1/2 pm to 5/6-ish. I'm in my mid-20's been GM'ing a wide variety of games since high school, and enjoy a mixture of drama and action in my games. I'm looking for mature players who know how to roleplay their min-maxing. That is, go ahead and do it, just entertain me with a good story as you go, action movies do it all the time, so can you 

My philosophy as a DM is pretty simple:
-Fun is what the players find interesting, not what I might have stashed in 30 pages of notes
-Instant kill monsters/traps are not fun
-Punishing the players for being clever is not fun
-I won't fudge dice to save you, but I also won't fudge dice to save NPCs either. If you beat the uber monster through luck or smarts, you get the points and I need to think harder next time.

Logistics-
-Rules - I have the 3.5 PHB, and everything else is 3.0, I can fudge the rest to fit with 3.5
-Location- My place, downtown Oakland, near parking and BART. Safe neighborhood, near Chinatown/Lake Merritt
-Bring your own dice -
-Bring your own mini's, otherwise, you will have to pick from my ghetto assortment of cheapo toys I scrounged up, from Mage Knight figures to DBZ figures. But I have decent battle maps-

If this sounds like the kind of fun you're into, please contact me at
yeloson at earthlink dot net, and also note if you're available for Weds or Sundays, and what starting time you prefer.

Chris


----------



## yeloson (Feb 11, 2005)

Also-

If anyone is interested, I'm going to be at the SF D&D meetup tonight at 8pm at Caffe Espresso at 462 Powell St. in San Fran.  I'm also trying to get folks to meet up on Sunday if they're interested in playing.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Conaill (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Veloson!

Will you be at Dundracon in San Ramon next weekend? I moved to the Bay Area fairly recently, and my life is slowly getting to the point where I can start considering actually *having* a life again. Can't commit to a steady game quite yet, but at least it would be nice to know who's around...

PS: Check out the "Who's going to Dundracon" thread, if you haven't yet...


----------



## yeloson (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Conaill,

Sorry, won't be able to make it :/  I've got a friend flying in from out of town, and we're going to be kicking it the whole time.

I DO have 2 committed players and a stack of emails from other interested people. Do let me know if you're interested in joining up.

Chris


----------



## yeloson (Feb 16, 2005)

We have settled on Sunday afternoons 1-4.  Again, still looking for 2 more players.

Chris


----------



## yeloson (Feb 22, 2005)

(Bump)

Still looking for 2 players for Sunday afternoons.  Please contact me at yeloson at earthlink dot net.

Thanks,

Chris


----------

